# Ipod Touch inutilisable : "Jumelage Manquant"



## peterpan7733 (10 Mars 2008)

Arghhh.... j'ai besoin d'un coup de main la.
Tout juste de retour de la fnac je déballe mon sublime Ipod touch 8 giga
et le branche a mon powerbook avec la dernière version d'itunes et la :

"Itunes n'as pas pu se connecter à l'ipod "ipod" car l'enregistrement
du jumelage est manquant."

Grosse recherche sur le net et je trouve rien a ce sujet... mon ipod
affiche la pomme de temps en temps mais bien sur ne veux rien faire d'autre
que de me demander d'etre connecter a Itunes....
et moi je voudrais bien utiliser mon ipod tout neuf....

snif.... que faire ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2008)

Tu en es où de tes mises à jour ?


----------



## peterpan7733 (10 Mars 2008)

J'ai la dernière version d'itunes et mon mac tourne en 10.4.11
Je viens de connecter mon ipod sur un pc sous xp avec itunes et ça a marcher... bref c'est encore plus rageant... maintenant mon ipod est activé mais toujour le même problème avec mon mac (j'ai re-installer itunes pour voir mais rien n'y fait)


----------



## CBi (10 Mars 2008)

peterpan7733 a dit:


> Grosse recherche sur le net et je trouve rien a ce sujet...



Tu n'as pas du trop chercher = j'ai tapé jumelage manquant dans Google et j'ai trouvé la solution en 5 secondes


----------



## Ax6 (10 Mars 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Tu n'as pas du trop chercher = j'ai tapé jumelage manquant dans Google et j'ai trouvé la solution en 5 secondes



Encore plus inquiétant, selon ton lien, c'est pour un iPod qui a déjà été jumelé, donc déjà utilisé ... 

Du coup il serait fort probable qu'a la FNAC, ils t'aient refilé un iPod retourné par un client


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2008)

La solution (d'après le sujet indiqué) : *suppression du fichier /Users/nomutilisateur/Library/Preferences/com.apple.iPod.plist*


----------



## Luca7 (12 Juillet 2008)

Moi aussi mon ipod touch me montre une image que je dois le connecter a itunes et quand je le connecte il met : "itunes n'a pas pu se connecter a l'ipod"ipod" car l'enregistrement du jumelage est manquant" et donc itunes ne lis pas mon ipod touch et l'ipod montre une image pour dire que je dois le connecter a itunes mais je n'y accede pas...

help..:rose:


----------

